# Need some tips to get the VQ30DE running good



## Speedvision97 (Mar 28, 2004)

I have recently gotten a 97 Maxima and want to get the car running good because where i am from the only Maxima running 12's is all bottle it runs like 15.4 all motor now i want to be the best Maxima in the Valley (Rio Grande Valley) South Texas. Can anyone help me with Best Boltons for this Engine...... I have a FWI and full 2 1/2" cat back exhaust...so fairly new to this engine any help would be much appreciated......

LoLo


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

Speedvision97 said:


> I have recently gotten a 97 Maxima and want to get the car running good because where i am from the only Maxima running 12's is all bottle it runs like 15.4 all motor now i want to be the best Maxima in the Valley (Rio Grande Valley) South Texas. Can anyone help me with Best Boltons for this Engine...... I have a FWI and full 2 1/2" cat back exhaust...so fairly new to this engine any help would be much appreciated......
> 
> LoLo


What's a FWI?

If you don't have it already, an aftermarket y-pipe gives the most bang for the buck. About 12-15 hp for $200 (I recommend Warpspeed's y). There are aftermarket headers available, but they have not been proven to be cost-effective compared to the stock headers. Some sort of aftermarket intake will add maybe 2-3. You can go with an underdrive pulley and lighter flywheel, although there is no solid proof that the udp will lower quarter mile times on a Maxima. There is a dual plenum style intake manifold available that keeps torque from dropping after 5500 rpm, resulting in up to 30 more horsepower at redline (but doesn't raise peak hp hardly any, and takes away some torque). You can have your ecu programmed by Jim Wolf Tech, that results in added torque in NA applications, and you can have them raise the redline, too. JWT also sells cams for the VQ engine. Some people are combining the VQ35 crank and rods with the VQ30 block, pistons and heads, ending up with a 3.3 liter engine.

After that, it's juice or boost for significant power gain. Stillen markets a kit utilizing a Vortech blower that's good for 80 hp in unmodified form. Most people go ahead and use a smaller pulley for more boost. There are a couple of turbo kits available, some people are getting over 400 hp with them. Then there's one guy in Kentucky who is getting close to 500 hp and 500 tq with turbo boost and nitrous combined. The fastest Maxima I know of got an ET ot 11.2 sec with nitrous and a Vortech supercharger.

All this information and vast quantities more is available on the Maxima.org forums, if it ever comes back to life.


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

u could also get some slicks or dr's... but stephen covered it all


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Jim Wolf Technology is your one stop shop for nissan engines...and stillen has some maxima parts...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Supercharge it. Then when you get the urge for more power, add a smaller diameter pulley to spin higher boost pressure and you should have one heck of a package on your hands. Not to mention it would complement what you have already. Just go big right out of the gate and don't look back.


----------

